# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pershendetje!

## klajdi 98

Si mendoni o miq te forumit.Kush eshte libri me i bukur i Shekspirit dhe pse?

----------


## Bardhi-m

Eshte Hamleti padyshim 
ka shum thenje pse si tek, por po ta them vetem se e ka shkruar me me fantazi shpirterore dhe reale

----------

